# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Recommendation needed for a strong bedding compound that is mixable in small batches

## steven

as above.....

----------


## steven

> Brownells accraglass gel.............made for it


Yep, I'll have a go with that.

----------


## ebf

version 12.3 of the enfield bedding trilogy ?  :Grin:

----------


## steven

hahahaha, yes.  You can always look at the pics on facebook   :Psmiley:   I want to make the centre bed moveable up and down the length of the barrel/stock so I can, uh move it to see if that allows me to tune the resonance and improve accuracy. The original bedding designs all assume MkVII ammo which doesnt have the same burn rate as modern powders such as 2208 and hence resonance probably differs.  I suspect it needs to be a bit further away than it is now, the thing is I have no idea how far.  Al good fun and excuse to blast away at Kaitoke over winter.

 :Grin: 

regards

----------


## Bill999

devcon

----------


## 7mmwsm

Is Selleys Knead it Steel suitable for bedding?

----------


## peril 787b

I'd thought about kneedit as well, being too solid was the only reason I didn't consider it further. The devcon in the tubes isn't too much more expensive. Will one pair/set of tubes be enough?

----------


## steven

Im using turtle wax car polish as the release agent, seems to be working well. A 4$2 tub should outlast me....as long as I dont do something silly like wash the car...

 :XD:

----------


## steven

:3 8 14: 


> Oh no ! not you too ? I have a No4 mk2 full wood  that is driving me nuts . Hate to think how many times I have had all the wood on and off that !


I have 2 x No4 mk2s, both used to shoot well then went awol

D:

Man they are a pain in the ass, on and off? a reckon a hooker's draws gets less use.

I have rebedded one with centre bedding similar to Roger W's book, trying it out at 500yds tomorrow also re-did the wrist and re-enforce  The second one Ive almost finished bedding to the Canadian Armourers manual I have incl  wrist and re-enforce, might be shot tomorrow if I can assemble it tonight, a new centre bed was "poured" last night, so depends on if its OK when I get home.

I have 2 un-issued stocks Im also working on....one will be std "T" the other is shh top secret....

;]

Draws are painful also, Ive made new ones out of brass so I can add shims behind them to adjust alignmnet and tightness....

 :3 8 14: 

 :3 8 14: 

 :3 8 14: 

Something to be said for a nice std Barnard TR.....

----------


## deepsouthaussie

What about Nathan Fosters product?   www.ballisticstudies.com not sure how it stacks up value wise?

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## deepsouthaussie

Matchgrade bedding compound

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk

----------


## johnino

> What about Nathan Fosters product?   Terminal Ballistics Research not sure how it stacks up value wise?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


I've used that on a couple of rifles. Great product.

----------


## Friwi

Brownells acragel is really one of the worst bedding compound I have ever used ( and I have bedded more than 70 rifles over the years).
It is not hard enough when dry. Acraglass is good but quite runny and not always easy to use.but I use it when I want to match the wooden colour of a classic rifle. Devcon steel putty and JB weld are two of my favourites. Match grade compound is very good as well.

Friwi.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Brownells Steel-Bed

99% stainless steel powder, hardest bedding compound I have ever used. Can thread it, it's like steel when set.

I always measure it up after setting and there is not even one thou of distortion.

----------


## steven

> I've used that on a couple of rifles. Great product.


I tried to use it and had no success mixing it in small batches, it didnt harden after a week. 

I also found on a bigger job it didnt "flow"....so its crap(TM) as far as Im concerned.

----------


## steven

Ive got the brownells as I wanted to do an invisible repair on a woodstock, and its lasted very well on a rifle.  But looks like what I want is more like Devcon or steel bed for the experimental one...JBweld or Devcon, so where from? placewreckers or somewhere?  Its not so much hard as rigid without cracking, so "tough" rather than hard, I dont want brittle.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Brownells Steel-Bed
> 
> 99% stainless steel powder, hardest bedding compound I have ever used. Can thread it, it's like steel when set.
> 
> I always measure it up after setting and there is not even one thou of distortion.




I think it's called Devcon 10110 in NZ.


And the lightweight bedding compound from Devcon that I use these days is D10610, it's full of aluminium powder and perfect when every ounce counts.

----------


## Beetroot

Where does one purchase bedding compound?
I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!

Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.

----------


## steven

> Where does one purchase bedding compound?
> I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!
> 
> Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
> Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.


I found Nathan's stuff didnt mix or set in small quantities and didnt flow well, I'd never buy it again.

I have some Enfields that have been acraglassed on spots like the wrist which takes shock with no issues and the bedding seems fine. 

I want some especially strong stuff  for an experiment, hence I asked.

----------


## Beetroot

> I found Nathan's stuff didnt mix or set in small quantities and didnt flow well, I'd never buy it again.
> 
> I have some Enfields that have been acraglassed on spots like the wrist which takes shock with no issues and the bedding seems fine. 
> 
> I want some especially strong stuff  for an experiment, hence I asked.



Hmmm, that's interesting. Seems to be OK from others suggestions for a full bedding job.

Did you end up finding anything that worked?

----------


## steven

> Hmmm, that's interesting. Seems to be OK from others suggestions for a full bedding job.
> 
> Did you end up finding anything that worked?


Hi, Im currently setting up 2 other No4 stocks, using wood and std grade bedding plus another waiting to do. When they are all out of the way, hopefully this weekend I want to get back to this 4th stock and need some "special" stuff S. steel bed grade sounds ideal, so no not yet,   I have tried to buy some but I have had no replies to emails, I'll pursue it once I have these 3 done and dusted.

----------


## steven

> Devcon, Blackwood Paykels, Tradezone, Bay Engineers, or any one of a number of outfits can order it in.  ITW Polymers and Fluids are the importers...


I emailed these guys and got no reply.

hmmm

----------


## Spanners

Just get some Devcon 10110
It's a lot cheaper in the US btw. 1/3 the price of here

----------


## mucko

> Where does one purchase bedding compound?
> I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!
> 
> Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
> Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.


i used it on my magnum and it worked very well, if other people are using small batches and its not setting then they didnt use enough hardner hardly cause to slag off a product if you dont use it correctly. Nattan gives you most of the gear in the kit with full instructions you can even contact him direct for support. Nattan would of done hundreds if not more bedding jobs and i have never heard someone complain about is craftmenship. people have opinions of the man but when his product is used correctly it does a bloody good job.

----------


## mucko

> Just get some Devcon 10110
> It's a lot cheaper in the US btw. 1/3 the price of here


Are you doing a forum bulk buy @Spanners

----------


## Spanners

Nope. I brought this back specifically for another forum member. 
I could try some local trade contacts but I think it would still end up around $100 a pot locally

----------


## chalkeye

I just popped my first bedding job from Nathan's gig. Great product, hard to mess up.

----------


## 6x47

MarineTex is a very good product and you can use as little or as much as you like.

You'll probably have to import it from the US.

----------


## steven

Ive got the brownells as I wanted to do an invisible repair on a woodstock, and its lasted very well on a rifle.  But looks like what I want is more like Devcon or steel bed for the experimental one...JBweld or Devcon, so where from? placewreckers or somewhere?  Its not so much hard as rigid without cracking, so "tough" rather than hard, I dont want brittle.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Brownells Steel-Bed
> 
> 99% stainless steel powder, hardest bedding compound I have ever used. Can thread it, it's like steel when set.
> 
> I always measure it up after setting and there is not even one thou of distortion.




I think it's called Devcon 10110 in NZ.


And the lightweight bedding compound from Devcon that I use these days is D10610, it's full of aluminium powder and perfect when every ounce counts.

----------


## Beetroot

Where does one purchase bedding compound?
I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!

Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.

----------


## steven

> Where does one purchase bedding compound?
> I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!
> 
> Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
> Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.


I found Nathan's stuff didnt mix or set in small quantities and didnt flow well, I'd never buy it again.

I have some Enfields that have been acraglassed on spots like the wrist which takes shock with no issues and the bedding seems fine. 

I want some especially strong stuff  for an experiment, hence I asked.

----------


## Beetroot

> I found Nathan's stuff didnt mix or set in small quantities and didnt flow well, I'd never buy it again.
> 
> I have some Enfields that have been acraglassed on spots like the wrist which takes shock with no issues and the bedding seems fine. 
> 
> I want some especially strong stuff  for an experiment, hence I asked.



Hmmm, that's interesting. Seems to be OK from others suggestions for a full bedding job.

Did you end up finding anything that worked?

----------


## steven

> Hmmm, that's interesting. Seems to be OK from others suggestions for a full bedding job.
> 
> Did you end up finding anything that worked?


Hi, Im currently setting up 2 other No4 stocks, using wood and std grade bedding plus another waiting to do. When they are all out of the way, hopefully this weekend I want to get back to this 4th stock and need some "special" stuff S. steel bed grade sounds ideal, so no not yet,   I have tried to buy some but I have had no replies to emails, I'll pursue it once I have these 3 done and dusted.

----------


## steven

> Devcon, Blackwood Paykels, Tradezone, Bay Engineers, or any one of a number of outfits can order it in.  ITW Polymers and Fluids are the importers...


I emailed these guys and got no reply.

hmmm

----------


## Spanners

Just get some Devcon 10110
It's a lot cheaper in the US btw. 1/3 the price of here

----------


## mucko

> Where does one purchase bedding compound?
> I've only seen the Brownells acraglas stuff which seems to have a bad rep in this thread, Reloaders has it for $60 and Guncity $90!
> 
> Is the Match grade stuff from Nathan good?
> Seems a bit off putting it's so cheap.


i used it on my magnum and it worked very well, if other people are using small batches and its not setting then they didnt use enough hardner hardly cause to slag off a product if you dont use it correctly. Nattan gives you most of the gear in the kit with full instructions you can even contact him direct for support. Nattan would of done hundreds if not more bedding jobs and i have never heard someone complain about is craftmenship. people have opinions of the man but when his product is used correctly it does a bloody good job.

----------


## mucko

> Just get some Devcon 10110
> It's a lot cheaper in the US btw. 1/3 the price of here


Are you doing a forum bulk buy @Spanners

----------


## Spanners

Nope. I brought this back specifically for another forum member. 
I could try some local trade contacts but I think it would still end up around $100 a pot locally

----------


## chalkeye

I just popped my first bedding job from Nathan's gig. Great product, hard to mess up.

----------


## 6x47

MarineTex is a very good product and you can use as little or as much as you like.

You'll probably have to import it from the US.

----------

